# كيف اصنع او احور راديو كجهاز ارسال واستقبال



## مبتداء هندسة (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي واخواتي اتمنى من اهل الاختصاص ان يرشدوني الى طريقة اصنع بها او احور الراديو الى جهاز ارسال واستقبال وياليت يكون الشرح بالتفصيل والصور كوني مبتداء في هذا الامر . وهذا طلبي الاول منكم ولكم الف شكر


----------



## mrashraf2010 (12 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم يجب اولا ان تخبرنا مدى معرفتك باجهزة الارسال والاستقبال والبث والهوائى 
وايضا ارشدك ان هناك دوائر اليكترونية جاهزة يمكن الحصول على مخططاتها وتنفيذها بسهولة 
وايضا منها الصغير الحجم من الممكن ان تضعة داخل علبة الراديو نفسة


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي 
mrashraf2010 
بالنسبة لمعلوماتي بالارسال والاستقبال تكاد تكون 35 % وانا هاوي في هذا المجال واعلم ان هناك اجهزة بعيدة المدى وهناك قريبة المدى واعلم ان هناك تردد خاص لكل جهازين او مجموعة اجهزة مقفلة بباسورد وبض المعلومات الاخرى واتمنى منك اخي العزيز ان ترشدني الى ابسط الطرق لتعلم صناعة الجهاز او تحويرة مع فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## mrashraf2010 (13 مارس 2011)

الموضوع يطول شرحة ومعلومات كثيرة يجب ان تلم بها وانا ايضا اغفل عن الكثير منها ولكن لدى بعض المواقع والروابط التى قد تجد فيها ضالتك
بالاستعانة بمحرك البحث جوجل
سلسة كتب بناء اجهزة ودوائر الارسال
كتاب هواة الالسلكى بصيغة pdf
موقع القرية الاليكترونية قصم الاتصالات الالسلكية والتى ستجد فيها السلسلة المذكورة عالية وايضا هذ الرابط مهم جدا ادخل علية واختار ما يناسبك
http://www.qariya.com/electronics/


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (15 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز mrashraf2010 لااعرف كيف اشكرك الله يوفقك والف الف الف الف تحية الك وقبلات حاره اخوية على خدك ارسلها عبر الاثير واني الك ممنون


----------



## تايقر01 (18 أبريل 2011)

مشورين اخوتي 
ع السؤال اللي كنت ح اسألة وع الاجابة والموقع 
منكم نستفيد ونتعلم


----------

